# Think it’s almost baby time!



## Paul Randall (Apr 8, 2019)

Hello everyone new member hoping we will have our first kids tonight! Her udder is huge and very tight, can't feel the ligaments on either side of the tail now either. She is also hunching and arching her back but no visible contractions yet.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

So exciting, the countdown may be near. Happy kidding!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Paul Randall (Apr 8, 2019)

Well just went out and checked, mucus plug was hanging!! Now I just have to hurry up and wait, hoping by morning there will be some progress, she is in the kidding pen and the rest of the girls are anxiously waiting and watching


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

So exciting!!!


----------



## Paul Randall (Apr 8, 2019)

Anddddddd it's two bucks and a doe!!!!! Hazel did amazing and got all three out in less than 10 minutes! Cleaned them off with some help from me and stood to let them all nurse two times since they were born at 630 this morning!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations! Wonderful happy birth story


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Awwwww, so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Congratulations!! So fun!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Congrats where are the haby pictures?


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

beautiful!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

CUTE!!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Way to go Miss Hazel :goodjob: 

Congratulations on the birth of triplets into your herd Paul Randall.


----------



## Paul Randall (Apr 8, 2019)

Thanks everyone! My wife has all the good pictures on her phone so I will have to post them later. It here's a couple close ups post birth!


----------



## Paul Randall (Apr 8, 2019)

Alright everybody here are the glamour shots! All three have blue eyes and the tiny tri-colored one is the doeling.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

You are right, glamor shots for sure!
Congratulations on the triplets.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Happy birthday babies! What a good mama!!


----------



## Paul Randall (Apr 8, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> You are right, glamor shots for sure!
> Congratulations on the triplets.


Yep! I'm sure we will use those to help these babies get to their new homes, although I'm not sure I can let that little girl go.......


----------



## Paul Randall (Apr 8, 2019)

cristina-sorina said:


> Happy birthday babies! What a good mama!!


 Couldn't be happier with mama hazel! She did amazing and is still doing so, watching her on the camera she wakes the babies up every two hours or so and lets them each nurse one at a time, and she cleans them while there nursing. She is not happy about the warming box right now, the babies are inside after nursing and she is calling to them and stomping outside the box. I feel bad but we're down to 35 tonight so I don't want to chance it.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

What little CUTIES!!


----------



## Paul Randall (Apr 8, 2019)

Second doe just kidded a very healthy size single doe!! Total surprise baby, Dusty showed now sign of labor whatsoever, came home from work in the morning walked into the barn, looked under neath the hay feeder said a few cuss words as I see dusty and her single kid standing there, completely cleaned off and walking around! I was super freaked out because she wasn't in a kidding pen and out with 4 other adults, then I remembered Dusty is the queen, so the other goats were minimum of ten feet back. One yearling got curious and paid for it with about 2 second air time as Dusty flung her across the room before I could shove the two in a kidding pen quick. The little doeling is an EXACT twin of Dusty, same coloring even down to the speckles on the base of their ears!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Congratulations on the surprise doeling. It's wonderful she is the spitting image of Dusty. Nice looking girls, both of them.


----------



## Paul Randall (Apr 8, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Congratulations on the surprise doeling. It's wonderful she is the spitting image of Dusty. Nice looking girls, both of them.


Thankyou, we are very excited to what she brings us in the future and that she had such a beautiful healthy little doe! I will breed her to the buck hazel was bred to this year as he seems to throw blue eyed kids. The smaller stature buck that she was bred to this year will be used for our upcoming FF's.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

ADORABLE!!:great:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Cute little Mini Me! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Paul Randall (Apr 8, 2019)

Have one more girl to go! She has been in the kidding pen for two days and still nothing. Had to have the vet out today because she has been acting very sluggish and had a slight limp and swollen hawk on one of her front legs. Also did an ultrasound to check babies because she had some crazy weird purple colored pee the other day. Vet basically said that she couldn’t give her anything for the leg being sore till she kidded. Looked like twins on the ultrasound with two nice steady heartbeats. Uterus looked good and she wasn’t dilated yet. Will probably giver electrolyte paste tomorrow to give her a little more energy. So now we wait ........


----------



## Paul Randall (Apr 8, 2019)

My doe Ginger just kidded this afternoon! Twins, one buck and one doe! Mama and babies are doing well, was a bit of a harder birth than the rest, pushed for at least 15 minutes to get the first baby out, but everyone has nursed and is napping now!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Cuteness!! Congrats!


----------



## Paul Randall (Apr 8, 2019)

Thanks for the congrats everyone!!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Cute! Congrats on all the babies! They are all such cuties! :inlove:


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

So stinking cute. Love the mommy me.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Look at that white faced little beauty. The milk chocolate brown one is adorable. Congratulations!


----------



## Paul Randall (Apr 8, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Look at that white faced little beauty. The milk chocolate brown one is adorable. Congratulations!


Thank you! We are very happy with all our beautiful little babies!! It will be hard letting them go but we weren't planning on keeping any back this year!


----------

